# Whipco Chief -- Info Wanted



## GiantBoulder (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all -- I just bought a circa 1950 Colson tricycle with a Whipco Chief trailer. Anyone know anything about who made the trailer? It's pretty cool -- both the trailer and tricycle are pretty original and complete; especially the trailer. I'll probably list on Ebay in a bit but for now I'm looking for info...


















Thanks for the help!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 31, 2015)

I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 31, 2015)

It's a wagon for the chief peddle tractor I believe . Early to mid 50's ??
Although Looks sweet on trike .


----------



## GiantBoulder (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info -- I was assuming it was 1950 or earlier based on the 1950 Wisconsin bicycle license plate. The tricycle also has a big Wisconsin sticker on the seat...


----------



## GiantBoulder (Nov 1, 2015)

Do you by chance have a link to a Chief peddle tractor? I did find a Whipco Scout trailer online which doesn't have the fancy rims...


----------



## stoney (Nov 1, 2015)

The 2 little rocket lights are vintage motorcycle lights. In nice shape probably around $60


----------

